# اريد شراء ماكينة cnc بلازما



## سامى حسين حسن (1 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احبائى متخصصى ماكينات cnc بلازما
اريدشراء ماكينة بلازما cnc صينى لانها فى حدود امكانياتى الحالية
وارجو المساعدة من اخوانى المهندسين اصحاب الخبرة
فى اختيار ماركة جيدة والاهم القدرة على صيناتها (بمقابل طبعا )
ويمكن ان اشترى قطع الغيار المتوقع تلفها او استهلاكها فى خلال عام مع الماكينة
مع العلم انى احتاج الى ماكينة مقاس 125سم *250سم 
وسمك الخامة المراد تقطعها 1 ملى استنلس 
اجو كل من له خبرة فى هذا المجال ان لا يبخل على بالمساعدة
وشكرا لكم اخوانى
والسلام عليكم


----------



## amr_emam (1 يوليو 2010)

فى نوع اسمه Durma ده صناعه تركى و هوه هايل جدا و انا شفنته و هوه شغال عندنا فى مصر


----------



## ksmksam (2 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
بس لو سمحت من اي بلد
وانا بصنع ماكنات plasma في الاردن


----------



## سامى حسين حسن (2 يوليو 2010)

*فى نوع اسمه Durma ده صناعه تركى و هوه هايل جدا و انا شفنته و هوه شغال عندنا فى مصر*​


----------



## سامى حسين حسن (2 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اشكرك اخى amr-emam على اهتمامك
هل Durma تركى ام امريكى وما هو سعرها وهل سوف اجد من يقوم بصيانتها
اشكرك


----------



## سامى حسين حسن (2 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخىksmksam انا من القاهرة واكون سعيد لو تعاملت معك ولكن المهم هو كيف ستكون الصيانة ونحن من بلدين مختلفين 
اشكرك


----------



## ksmksam (3 يوليو 2010)

الصيانة بسيطة جدا


----------



## سامى حسين حسن (3 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ممكن توضح لى كيف ان الصيانة بسيطة خاصة وانا غير فنى وماذا عن قطع الغيار


----------



## amr_emam (4 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا مش عارف تحديدا هل يتواجد لها وكيل فى مصر ام لا و لكن انا ممكن اساعدك و اعرفك على شركات معاها توكيلات بلازما و ده بيكون افضل علشان الصيانه و قطع الغيار فى انتظار ردك


----------



## سامى حسين حسن (5 يوليو 2010)

السلام كليكم
اشكرك اخى amr-emam 
كلامك صحيح لكن المشكلة ان هذى الشركات تضع هامش ربح مبلغ فيه جدا
وبعضها لا يقدم خدمة ما بعد البيع بشكل مرضى 
لذلك افضل ان استورد بنفسى ولكن بعد الاتفاق مع مهندس صيانه من القاهرة
اشكرك


----------



## amr_emam (5 يوليو 2010)

لو انت عندك امكانيه الاستيراد يكون شىء هايل جدا و انا ممكن اساعدك فى الاتصال بمهندس صيانه


----------



## سامى حسين حسن (6 يوليو 2010)

amr_emam قال:


> لو انت عندك امكانيه الاستيراد يكون شىء هايل جدا و انا ممكن اساعدك فى الاتصال بمهندس صيانه


السلام عليكم 
يا ريت يا عمرو واكون شاكر ليك


----------



## amr_emam (6 يوليو 2010)

ابعتلى الميل بتاعك علشان نقدر نتواصل مع بعض افضل


----------



## سامى حسين حسن (7 يوليو 2010)

amr_emam قال:


> ابعتلى الميل بتاعك علشان نقدر نتواصل مع بعض افضل


بكل سرور
[email protected]


----------



## amr_emam (9 يوليو 2010)

عزيزى سامى
عملتلك اضافه و مستنى ردك


----------



## Ali Gholam (20 يوليو 2010)

*انا وكيل ماكينات cnc*

يوجد لدينا ماكينة بلازما المانى الصنع بالمواصافات المطلوبة واذا اردت الاستفسار عنها برجاء الاتصال 0181919515 او ارضى 24709303
م/ على غلام 
او 
م/ خالد الخياط


----------

